# No running instance of xfce4-panel was found

## Slevin

Hi,

nach dem Login erscheint die in der Überschrift genannte Fehlermeldung.

Wenn ich dann auf "Execute" klicke, also den/das Panel starte, kommt zunächst eine weitere Fehlermeldung, und zwar:

"Modifying the panel is not allowed: Because the panel is running in kiosk mode, you are not allowed to make changes to the panel configuration as a regular user".

Wenn ich nun unter Sessions & Startup einstelle, dass die Sitzung gespeichert werden soll (also mit geöffnetem Panel), kommt beim nächsten Login trotzdem wieder diese Fehlermeldung.

Über google habe ich herausgefunden, dass man sich aus seiner Xfce-Sitzung ausloggen soll und

# rm -rf ~/.cache/session

ausführen soll. Habe ich getan, hat aber nicht geholfen.

Ich habe es auch folgendermaßen probiert:

Es gibt einen 2. baugleichen Rechner, der auch softwaremäßig identisch ist. Er hat auch dieselben Benutzernamen. Bei diesem Rechner taucht die Fehlermeldung aber nicht auf.

Nun habe ich sowohl das /home- als auch das /xfce4-Verzeichnis des 2. Rechners kopiert und auf den 1. Rechner übertragen. Leider hat das auch keinen Erfolg gebracht; Die Fehlermeldungen tauchen weiterhin auf.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Mein Displaymanager ist SLiM.

----------

## b3cks

Die Fehlermeldung ist ja relativ eindeutig. Xfce läuft im Kiosk-Modus und in diesem dürfen nun mal keine Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Guck mal hier sowie hier und überprüfe die dort erwähnten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

----------

## Slevin

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Die Fehlermeldung ist ja relativ eindeutig. Xfce läuft im Kiosk-Modus und in diesem dürfen nun mal keine Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Guck mal hier sowie hier und überprüfe die dort erwähnten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

 

 *wiki.xfce.org wrote:*   

> Some components of Xfce have support for kiosk mode. This can be enabled by creating and modifying the system kioskrc file found at:
> 
> ${sysconfdir}/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc

 

So ein /kiosk Verzeichnis gibt es bei mir aber leider nicht.

----------

## Slevin

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?

Ich habe im /xfce4 Ordner schon in nahezu alle Dateien reingeschaut, aber solche Einträge wie

"CustomizePanel=..."

finde ich nirgends!

Wenn ich in den /xfce4-Ordner gehe, dann sind dort nur folgende Dateien & Ordner vorhanden:

panel, xfconf, xinitrc, Xft.xrdb, helpers.rc

Wie gesagt, ich habe sowohl das /home als auch das /xfce4-Verzeichnis eines 2. Rechners mit identischem Aufbau (mit gleichen Benutzernamen; bei dem diese Fehlermeldung allerdings nicht auftaucht) kopiert & auf den besagten Rechner überschrieben, aber die Fehlermeldung taucht weiterhin auf.

Das muss ja bedeuten, dass diese "kiosk"-Einstellung irgendwo anders gespeichert sein muss. Aber wo?

Grüße,

Slevin

edit:

anhand dieser Forenbeiträge: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xfce4-und-kiosk-mode/ habe ich auch selbst eine kioskrc-Datei erstellt und dort "CustomizePanel=ALL" usw. eingetragen. Aber auch das hat nichts am Problem geändert.

----------

## b3cks

Auch wenn das eher so die Windows-Anwender-Methode ist, aber die Sachen einfach mal neu emerged (emerge -1 ...) und ggf. alle Config-Dateien gelöscht, sofern das überhaupt für dich machbar ist? Ansonsten fällt mir dazu leider auch nichts mehr ein. Irgendwo ist da der Wurm drin.

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue.

Eventuell hilft es mal den ~/.cache/ zu leeren?!

Ansonsten würde ich es erst mal mit einem frischen sauberen neu angelegten User testen.

----------

## Slevin

~/.cache/session zu löschen hat nicht geholfen, aber:

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue.
> 
> Eventuell hilft es mal den ~/.cache/ zu leeren?!
> 
> 

 

DAS hat geholfen!

Problem gelöst.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue.
> 
> Eventuell hilft es mal den ~/.cache/ zu leeren?!
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich es erst mal mit einem frischen sauberen neu angelegten User testen.

 

hatte den Ordner schon wieder vergessen ^^

das hat mir auch geholfen

danke !  :Smile: 

----------

